# 11/02 Head Count



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Just checking to see exactly how many hoodlums are gonna be hittin the 757 Friday nite . So far I count: Tug, Skunk, Rockstar, Goskn5 . I got a feeling we might pick-up a few more but hell it's only Pup harassment , till then.....PEACE OUT


----------



## GOSKN5 (Aug 5, 2007)

Tug,

Im in what time we launching??


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

GOSKN5 said:


> Tug,
> 
> Im in what time we launching??


Right now looking to be underway by 1900, cause I'll need to stop to get some fresh FM's. I am really hoping we can all have our limit of Pups by low water , plus some scattered Specks ..Oh and sorry to hear 52-7 OUCH!!...PEACE OUT.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Count me in. 

I'll be haven' a couple of beers and talking to Steve. Oh, and catching some side eyes. :fishing:


----------



## GOSKN5 (Aug 5, 2007)

yeah... we are forgetting about the Patriots... tryin to move on with our lives....haha...

ok so thats 7pm right... haha.. i will be there...


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

CAP'n 
Count me in if the navy lets me out early enough, just depends on the flights for the evening, and when they get back.
ASSASin


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Temps*

Calling for a high of 58 and windy on Friday. Bring your cold weather gear, stay warm, fish hard.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> Calling for a high of 58 and windy on Friday. Bring your cold weather gear, stay warm, fish hard.


Skunk, check your PM let me know that it came through


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Im in for Friday. I Told the wife to put things off until saterday. No sweat!  I dont get off work until 5 pm. So I will load up thursday night and head straight for the launch from work. If any of you guys could get ahold of some finger mullet, I'll glady pay for your time and effort.


V/R ..... JL


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> If any of you guys could get ahold of some finger mullet, I'll glady pay for your time and effort. V/R ..... JL


I'll pick up a few packs from Long Bay Point Tackle on the way down. 

My cast net is forked up, so Tug might grab a spate of them off the west side of the mouth of Crab Creek. FM have been running wild there, however I haven't checked since the cold snap. 

Skunk.


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> I'll pick up a few packs from Long Bay Point Tackle on the way down.
> 
> My cast net is forked up, so Tug might grab a spate of them off the west side of the mouth of Crab Creek. FM have been running wild there, however I haven't checked since the cold snap.
> 
> Skunk.


I was out late afternoon on Monday and FMs were scarce . Netted a few fat gudgeons and got 1 small FM (probably lost) mixed in with 'em. Tide was low and I wasn't out long, but it sure looked a lot different than a few days before. Maybe they just went deep instead of out and will pop up again. Got a few small specks and TB flounder, but nothing edible. 

~buggs


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Looking forward to meeting you guys. I'll be there around 6:30 pm ....give or take 15.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*FM's*

I have 5-6 dozen FM's frozen at my house. I'll bring them to make sure everyone has some bait. I am going to launch @ 1830 and I will be at the mouth of Crab Creek hoping to capture some bait. So let's say everyone meet on the point at creek mouth........PEACE OUT.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

lookin forward to the report fellas.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

gl guys wish i could make it, but cant .no way to transport the yak.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> gl guys wish i could make it, but cant .no way to transport the yak.


Tie a rope to the bow and drag it. 

But seriously, I think Tug's got an extra yak, if you really want to experience the shiznat. 

Skunk.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> Tie a rope to the bow and drag it.
> 
> But seriously, I think Tug's got an extra yak, if you really want to experience the shiznat.
> 
> Skunk.


Got a taker on the yak loan. But if all you need is a haul job I am sure one of us can try to hook you up with a lift. Just let us know where u live......PEACE OUT.


----------

